# 9K et des poussières pour Karine_Fr



## Nicomon

À peine plus de six mois après la *barre des 8000* et non contente d'avoir franchi *le K2* la voici membre de la *K9 Team* 

Comme j'ai eu vent de tes nouveaux projets sportifs, je t'offre pour l'occasion, et dans toutes les couleurs de jolies *ZX 9000* 
et une *Nano Speed 9000*

*Bravo* Karine ! ​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hé hé, merci Nico ! (je comprends le message sibyllin de PZ hier soir maintenant ! )

De tous tes cadeaux, je choisis la Nano Speed 9000. Tu crois qu'on peut l'utiliser comme le Nimbus 2000 ? 

Bisettes. 
 (en vrai je crois que le compteur de WR déconne à plein tube ! )


----------



## Nanon

Pour une fois que je ne suis pas à la bourre, je tiens à célébrer ceci : au moment où j'écris, le compteur de Karine affiche
*                         Messages: 9 007*

Contrairement à l'intéressée, je ne crois pas que ce compteur déconne à plein tube...
Alors, et de 9 !

On ne vit que deux fois (mais il faut au moins 2 vies pour 9 K posts)
Demain ne meurt jamais
Karine Goldfinger
Octopussy (doigts tentaculaires courant sur le clavier)
Rien que pour vos yeux 
Le monde ne suffit pas
Meurs un autre jour (y'a intérêt, si on tient à te lire !)
Permis de biser... 
... et donc bons baisers de Nanon


----------



## Ploupinet

Bon posseutivereusaireuh !!!
Regarde un peu, comme même la concurrence se joint à moi pour tes 9k ! 
Bisettes


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Je ne pense pas me joindre aux félicitations pour qui des 9K et des *poussières* ne nous réserve que les poussières. 

¡Enhorabuena Karine! pour tes poussières... d'étoiles

Un beso


----------



## Calamitintin

Un petit dessin de félicitations !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah ben je prends les baisers de Russie (ou d'ailleurs !) de Nanon, les poussières d'étoiles dans l'œil de Martine, la pseudo-concurrence de Ploup' et euh... le dessin de cette traitresse de Cal !  

Bisettes à tous !


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Alt__hough in bad company confused:  ) our one and only Karine is over 9,000 !!!_

_ Congratulations_ ​


----------



## swift

¿Ya son nueve mil?

Au milieu de la foule, un Grand K se fait remarquer. Et si ce n'est que des poussières qu'elle nous donne (dans le Fr-Esp ), ce sont les particules d'une étoile scintillante qui nous éclaire... quand il fait nuit (j'espère que tu ne ronfles pas comme un sonneur... ).

Bisous,


J.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky, ta bad company a l'air assez good, vu la coupe (et autre)... 
Swift, j'aime bien ton grand K poursuivant le mauvais œil !  (sûrement celui de Martine, avec une poussière dedans... Vous suivez, oupa ? )
Et concernant le ronflement : joker ! 

Bisettes à vous aussi.


----------



## Calamitintin

Oh je peux faire un dessin sur les ronflements, hein dis ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

En audiorama ? 
Mais j'ai décidé de ne plus répondre aux garnements...


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo Karine pour tes 9K !!! 
Je n'ai pas de dessin à proposer, juste quelques bisettes!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

La Miss, t'es bien radine en ce moment ? 
Bon, je prends quand même tes quelques bisettes... 
... et t'en renvoie deux !


----------



## swift

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> La Miss, t'es bien radine en ce moment ?



Et elle a bien raison ... Dire que tu n'aimes plus les garnements .


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

swift said:


> Et elle a bien raison ... Dire que tu n'aimes plus les garnements .


Mais je n'ai pas dit que je ne les aimais plus. J'ai dit que j'avais décidé de ne plus leur répondre... quand ils sont particulièrement insolents ! Nuance !


----------



## zaby

Ouf, j'suis pas trop en retard (enfin si on veut, j'ai juste loupé les fêtes des 6000, 7000 et 8000 ) !

Allez, un petit rébus pour l'occasion !


Bisouilles


----------



## Topsie

... et en retard pour féliciter ma copine aussi!!!
(à bientôt au festival d'Avignon???)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hé hé ! Excellents rébus et dessin ! 
Mais les impôts, c'est fait depuis belle lurette !
Merci zaby et Topsie.

Bisettes. 

(Topsie, je passe à Avignon, oui, mais juste un week-end cette année  Plus d'info en PM )


----------



## itka

Si j'attends encore un peu... ça sera plus la peine de lui souhaiter un bon postiv' pour ses 9 mille... Elle va se fâcher... elle va peut-être plus me répondre... j'aurai beaucoup de peine... parce que Karine, c'est ma copine...

           Alors vite, quelques petits cadeaux, avec mes excuses désolées pour le retard ! 
Neuf mille dollars au soleil... 
Neuf mille lieues sous les mers...
Neuf mille feuilles...
Neuf mille pattes...
...et 9028 bisettes !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oops, j'avais raté ton post, itka ! 
Bon alors je prends tous tes millefeuilles et toutes tes bisettes mais je te laisse ta copine Bécassine, hein ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Charlie Parker

My congratulations and profound gratitude for all your help.


----------



## doinel

Ouf, Charlie tu m'as fait peur j'ai cru qu'elle avait sauté les 10000 sans m'en apercevoir. Mais ça ne saurait tarder. Qu'on se ( me/ nous) le dise!


----------

